# Teich verliert Wasser - neu bauen?



## KoiLiese (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe einen schon recht alten Gartenteich mit Koi drin. Die Folie ist nicht mehr die beste. Es sind ca. 15 Koi im Teich. Grösse ca. 4x3 m. Der Teich gehörte meine Vater, und jetzt hab ich den quasi mit geerbt. Es sind sehr viele Fadenalgen drin. Der Teich ist viele Stunden der Sonne ausgesetzt. Seit einigen Tagen verliert der Teich immer mehr Wasser so nach und nach. Aussen rum war ein dicker Streifen Kies, da hab ich die Hälfte rausgenommen, weil der viel zu schwer war. Jetzt ist der Teich aussen rum quasi Baustelle. Ich bräuchte auch ein paar Tips, was die Gestaltung betrifft. Der Filter ist von Oase, die Pumpe ebenso.

Kann ich da noch was retten am Teich oder muß ich wirklich die alte Folie raus tun und damit die Koi? Ich weiß nicht, wo ich sie so lange hin tun könnte. Der eine Koi ist recht groß, ich habe nur so schwarz kleinere Bottiche. Ausserdem ist seit ein paar Wochen viel Schaum auf der Oberfläche. Woher kommt das?

Eure Tipps?

Viele Grüße!

KoiLiese


----------



## krallowa (5. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde neu machen und dann etwas größer, 4x3m ist für 15 Fische arg eng.
Der Schaum ist Eiweiß.
Kauf dir ein günstiges Aufstellbecken (Pool aus dem Baumarkt) pack da deine Filtertechnik dran, noch eine ordentliche Belüftung dazu und du kannst die Fische darin halten bis der Teich fertig ist.
Ich mach das immer so wenn ich den Teich sauber mache, klappt super.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Turbo (5. Juni 2020)

Salü
Vielleicht solltest du dir die Frage stellen. Will ich die nächsten 20 Jahre einen Koi Teich. 
Es gibt so viele Varianten.
- Naturteich
- Naturnaher Gartenteich
- __ Goldfisch Teich
- Koi Teich
- Schwimmteich
Oder etwas ganz anderes wie einen lauschigen begrünten Pavillon, ein Gartenhaus, einen Blumengarten, Hubschrauberlandeplatz und vieles anderes. 
Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele.


----------



## Turbo (5. Juni 2020)

Würde das Wasser mal absinken lassen damit du weist, auf welcher Höhe das Leck zu suchen ist. Vielleicht ist es nur eine kleine Undichtheit welche repariert werden kann. Mit Kaffeerahm kannst du dann die Leckstelle ausfindig machen. Aber dazu haben andere sicher bessere Erfahrungswerte. (Hab das nur schon im grossen bei Flachdächern gemacht. Aber nicht mit Kaffeerahm)


----------



## KoiLiese (5. Juni 2020)

@krallowa: Eiweiß ok, darf ich Dich fragen, wodurch das im Teich zustande kommt also der Schaum? 

Heute war ich gerade mal am Teich. Das Wasser ist weiter gesunken. Es ist jetzt quasi nur noch in der "Tiefzone" Wasser, alles was so eher am Rand war ist ohne Wasser. Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage - da sind extrem viele Fadenalgen. Leider sind die nass, weil es geregnet hat. Wenn die getrocknet sind, wie bekomme ich die am besten von der Teichfolie ab ohne diese noch weiter zu beschädigen?


----------



## PeBo (5. Juni 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> extrem viele Fadenalgen. Leider sind die nass, weil es geregnet hat.


Hallo KoiLiese,
nicht lachen, das geht am besten mit einer Klobürste. Und am besten, wenn die Fadenalgen nass sind. Einfach aufrollen. Die meisten basteln sich mit einem Stab noch eine Verlängerung  dran, damit man auch überall hin kommt.

Viel Glück 

Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter,

ich hatte neulich mal ein Video gesehen, da hat jemand eine Klobürste an einen Akku-Schrauber montiert und dann die Algen aus dem Wasser damit rausgeholt ;-) Deshalb hab ich mir vor kurzem auch eine Klobürste für 1 Euro besorgt. Ich mache das aber dann mit einem Stab, weil an meinen Akku-Schrauber geht das vorne nicht ran. Ich wusste nur nicht, ob ich das auch am Rand machen kann, wo kein Wasser mehr ist. Aber ich werde es probieren - danke!

Gruß!


----------



## krallowa (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo KoiLiese,
schau mal hier wegen dem Eiweiß auf und in dem Teich:
https://www.hausgarten.net/gartente...chaumbildung kann immer,im Wasser zu hoch ist.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## siegbert (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo KoiLiese, 

es kann schon sein, dass das Wasser auch einfach nur verdunstet ist. 

Sollte die Folie doch ein Leck haben, solltest du an der Stelle wo das Wasser stehen bleibt mal genauer nachschauen, mit etwas Glück findest du den Riss und kannst ihn flicken. Bei mehreren Löchern kann es aber schon sinnvoll sein die Folie zu tauschen bzw. erstmal das gesamte Wasser abzulassen. Wenn du die Kois zwischenlagern möchtest reicht wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat für kurze Zeit ein einfacher Pool aus dem Baumarkt meistens aus. 

Für dein Algenproblem würde ich dir eine passende Filteranlage wie z.B. einen vernünftigen Trommelfilter empfehlen. Gerade im bei wärmeren Temperaturen können die Algen ziemlich lästig werden.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße


----------



## KoiLiese (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralf,

danke für den Link! Mittlerweile ist kaum noch Schaum auf dem Wasser 

Hallo Siegbert,

die Frage ist halt, ob wirklich soviel Wasser verdunsten kann? Ich habe jetzt mal überall rundherum die Folie so weit hochgezogen wie es geht. An Stellen, wo es nicht mehr so gut aussah, hab ich noch Restfolie reingelegt und Steine drauf. Anfangs dachte ich, das Problem wäre gelöst. Jetzt fehlt täglich wieder Wasser und ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung mehr, wo das Wasser noch hingeht. An der besagten Stelle, kann es nicht mehr raus. Ich hatte den Teich ja auch mal einem Nachbarn gezeigt, der hat mir geraten, an der einen Stelle unter der Folie mit Sand aufzufüllen, damit das Wasser da höher kann. Hab ich auch gemacht. Das Wasser ist aber auf der anderen Seite sehr niedrig. Ich mache später mal neue Fotos.

Er riet mir von dem Pool aus dem Baumarkt ab, weil er einen Teichbesitzer kennt, der hat sich so ein Plantschbecken aus Plastik (Made in China) gekauft und hat dort seine Koi rein, um seinen Teich neu anzulegen. Ein paar Tage später waren alle Fische dahin. Das Plastik hat irgendeinen enthaltenen Stoff an das Wasser abgegeben. Und wenn man an die Dinger mal riecht, dann stinken die ganz stark meistens nach Plaste - typsich China-Ware halt. Ansonsten bin ich jetzt echt ratlos. 

Die Algen sind nicht mehr so das Problem. Ich fische das meiste ab. Am Rand liegt immer ein bisschen Mulm rum, aber den kann man ja mit einem Teichsauger absaugen. Der Wasserverlust ist gerade das Hauptproblem.

Gruß!


----------



## Marion412 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo KoiLiese,

hast du auch dein Wasserfall kontrolliert.
Bei mir war am Anfang auch ziemlicher Wasserverlust, wie sich herausstellt ist es rechts und links am Wasserfall herausgelaufen.

Gruß Marion


----------



## KoiLiese (16. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Hallo KoiLiese,
> 
> hast du auch dein Wasserfall kontrolliert.
> Bei mir war am Anfang auch ziemlicher Wasserverlust, wie sich herausstellt ist es rechts und links am Wasserfall herausgelaufen.
> ...



Hallo Marion,

da hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Danke für den Hinweis - werde ich morgen machen. Habe gerade vorhin gesehen, das unter dem Wasserfall eine Falte ist. Nicht das es da rausläuft.

Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (17. Juni 2020)

So bin heute Marion's Rat gefolgt und hab den Bachlauf mal weggemacht. Da ist auch Wasser rausgelaufen, denn unter der Folie war Schlamm, das hat gestunken wie die Pest. Ich habe da die Folie etwas angehoben und ein Reststück reingemacht. Da drüber dann überall große Steine übereinander gelegt. Habe das Wasser komplett aufgefüllt, so weit wie es ging.

Mal eine Frage: bei sonnigem Wetter, sagen wir mal 26°c - wieviel cm ist es normal, das Wasser verdunstet? Ich sehe das immer an den Steinen.

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute Nachmittag.

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2020)

Seit Sonntag sind es bei mir schon wieder 4 cm.
Da aber jetzt die WT eh zu hoch stieg, ist der permanente Zulauf in Betrieb gegangen. Somit sollte sich das auch erledigt haben, vorerst, hoffe ich


----------



## KoiLiese (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo troll20, 

innerhalb von 4 Tagen 4cm ist aber finde ich normal bei dem Wetter. Vor allem wenn noch viele Pflanzen drumherum sind. Bei meinem Teich waren das ca. 20-30cm in ein paar Tagen. Und da war sogar noch Regenwetter.

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2020)

Okay 20 - 30 cm ist schon eine andere Nummer, nach so viel sah das auf den Bildern nicht aus.


----------



## KoiLiese (17. Juni 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Okay 20 - 30 cm ist schon eine andere Nummer, nach so viel sah das auf den Bildern nicht aus.



Die Bilder von heute zeigen den Teich ja voll gefüllt. Heute morgen war nur noch im Tiefbereich Wasser. Ufer und Rand waren komplett ohne Wasser.


----------



## KoiLiese (19. Juni 2020)

So nach zwei Tagen ist das Wasser noch da, wo es war  Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Dann war es tatsächlich die Stelle unter dem Bachlauf. Nochmal vielen Dank an Marion! Nun geht es an den Rand. Wie kann ich da von aussen die Folie stützen, so das das nicht doof aussieht. Innen und aussen Steine ist mir fast zuviel. Die Steine innen am Uferrand müssen ja bleiben, die halten mir die Folienstücke zusammen. Von Oase gibt es so aufgewickeltes Material zur Befestigung, aber das kostet 90 Euro. Eine Idee, wie man das sonst noch machen könnte? Und dahinter dann Pflanzen?


----------

